# Best MAC Nude lipstick colors



## macface (Oct 7, 2007)

For MAC Discontinued LIP Makeup Items, please visit this site: *MACMAKEUP*


Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


I need help finding the best nude lipsticks from mac that are from the regular collection no limited colors.I already own myth,high tea. I need help on what other color I should go for.I'm NC25.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 7, 2007)

fleshpot (whick is almost identical to myth) and hue, which is more of a pinky nude.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 7, 2007)

Teddybear


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 7, 2007)

velvet teddy or honeylove


----------



## zerin (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm NC 42/44.....I love "Kinda Sexy"...its a matte pinkish nude


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 8, 2007)

soft lust!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Brew.. from Smoke Signals.


----------



## angellove (Oct 8, 2007)

freckletone?


----------



## Iheart makeyup (Jan 25, 2011)

A Mac nude lip I love is Stripdown liner, Cherish lipstick and bare necessity dazzleglass!  Also, Stripdown liner, Viva Glam 5 lipstick and Viva Glam 5 Gloss.


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 27, 2011)

I was looking for the same. I own Myth too and I don't like it alone, I mix it with other colors.


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have Creme D'Nude, and it's okay. It's a little too orange for my skin tone, but I know alot of people who love it. I looked for Fleshpot before purchasing CDN, but the lady told me they didn't sell it anymore. Sad day because I loved the swatches online.

Edit: Those are MAC lipsticks.


----------



## carolinam (Jan 28, 2011)

Hug Me it's cute and i love it!


----------



## CourtneyyBabee1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I LOVE High Tea, Fanfare, Faux, Hug Me, Kinda Sexy, Honey Love, and Creme in Your Coffee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2011)

MAC's Cherish and Honeylove (I find that these two colors do not wash me out even if I am wearing only light make up unlike some nude colors such as creme d nude which can really wash me out if i'm hardly wearing any make up)


----------



## AdivaMUA (Feb 4, 2011)

CHERISH the best and BLAKETTY


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 12, 2011)

Velvet Teddy, Hug Me, Blankety, Faux, Siss, or Honeylove.


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Hue a really nice pinky nude


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Hue a really nice pinky nude


I love hue! I use it so much i always go back and get that color.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 17, 2011)

Marquise D' from Wonder Woman, along with VGV lipstick.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 22, 2011)

I love Gel.


----------



## KatyJewel (Feb 22, 2011)

My favorite is Myth. It can be worn by itself, you just need to do a dramatic eye. Mostly, I just put a pink lip gloss over it. It's also great for making you look a little tanner.


----------

